# My oven is in...



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey all,

For those folks waiting for the shortage to be over, I just wanted to let you know that my local (Portland, OR) dealer's parts department called and said my oven is in. I'm dropping my trailer off next Monday (I'm camping this weekend) to get it swapped out with the stovetop-only unit that the trailer came delivered with. My wife loves to bake, so when my 2004 28RSS showed up in February without an oven, the salesman just penciled in an oven and install as part of the purchase (no charge, which I thought was a nice jesture for something that wasn't even the dealer's fault).

Just a word of caution, at the time of purchase my salesman said "You don't have to do anything, we'll just call you when an oven comes in." Well, every month or so I've been calling him and getting the response, "Nope, the Outbacks are still arriving sans-oven, it will be a few more months". Well, I was in the parts department picking up some other things two weeks ago and chatted with the guy behind the counter: "Oh yeah, we are getting a few in a week, I'll put you on the list." A week and a half later, bingo. Service department says come on in and we'll swap it out in a day or two.

Bottom line, if you are waiting for an oven it might pay to talk to the parts and service department rather than sales. In my case, they were much more motivated to help out. Not knocking my salesman, he was great to work with on the sale, it's just that he already had my check...









Chet.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Chet, what dealer are you using in Portland, Oregon. We just got our 25RSS from Curtis Trailer, without oven. I have in writing that they will put one in as soon as they get them and the dealer told me not to even call for about six months!!! If your dealer is getting them I am going to be on the phone asking mine why he isn't. Jodi


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Jodi,

Yep, we bought from Curtis as well. Call the parts department (not sales) and ask to be put on the list for an oven once another comes in. The parts guys are great, they'll take good care of you. They said they are only getting a trickle ("a few a week" was the exact wording), but the list for those folks waiting can't be that long, since it only took a couple of weeks to get ours in.

Chet.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks Chet. You had better believe the first call I make at work tomorrow morning will be to the parts people at Curtis. Thanks again, jodi


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

We took delivery of a 28RSS is April, the trailer that we looked at did not have an oven. The salesman said none of the new Outbacks have ovens because of a part that was not being mfg'ed. However, the trailer that we purchased, did have an oven a fact that suprised both us and the salesman. Go figure









Tom


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

You will love the oven. We picked up our trailer in February, before the shortage, and we do have the oven. The oven handles make a great place to hang the dish towel.

I guess you can cook in them too but we have not done that yet.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, from the looks of it (parts departments getting a few in, Tom getting his April trailer delivery with one) the Great Oven Shortage may be coming to an end.

Myself, I wanted like one for two basic reasons:

1) Fresh made biscuits in the morning for breakfast. Then, I can even occasionally convince my wife to make some of her homemade gravy. Now THAT is livin'.

2) Frozen casserole-style dinners for the family. Stuff like Stouffers lasagna, chicken and dumplings, that sort of thing. Almost zero work, makes plenty of food, and you can eat the left-overs for lunch the next day (assuming you have hookups for the microwave). It ain't gourmet, but it gets the job done.

Chet.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Stouffers Lasagna.....That stuff rocks! Almost gourmet in my simple book







We made this on a past camping trip and it was an easy way to feed alot of people with no effort. Hardest part was lighting the oven pilot


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Chet, I just wanted to let you know that the Curtis RV parts people were not very nice to me







. In fact, they didn't seem to understand how you got your oven in the first place and then kept telling me that you had purchased your TT from the 'other' Curtis RV, the one on the west side. And they just would not understand that you actually spoke to their people about the ovens 'trickling in'. The bottom line is that they do have a list, but they do not call it a list, rather a catalog and we are 40th in that catalog! They kept talking about the head guy calling Keystone because you got your oven.....it was a bizarre conversation. Bottom line, it looks as if we will be waiting for a while







Jodi


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Jodi,

Sorry to hear they didn't treat you right. They are right in one respect, I was dealing with the West Side dealership (bought the trailer from them and getting the oven installed with them). They did also mention when they left me a message that the oven came in "for another application" but that it turned out not to be right for him, but would was exactly what I needed. I usually deal with them in person, since my work is right down the road from the dealership.

Me personally, I don't know what Keystone has to do with it. Keystone sends out the trailer, sans-oven (because they don't have any) and the dealer sells it. Keystone doesn't have any responsibility for installing the oven after the sale, the dealer does (if the customer built that into their deal). I mean, the RV parts department at the dealer stocks ovens on a regular basis. When they get 'em in, they can install them. I'm just not sure why they would be bent out of shape at Keystone...

Ahh well, maybe I'll find out more tomorrow. I have a sneaking suspicion the boys in the Curtis parts department might have a few things to say to me when I drop off my trailer tomorrow...









Chet.


----------

